# Super Bowl 51



## Grojoe90 (Mar 25, 2016)

Cincinnati will win SB 51.

Remember I said this


----------



## v.s one (May 7, 2016)

Grojoe90 said:


> Cincinnati will win SB 51.
> 
> Remember I said this


I'm pulling for you guys, but they have to go through the champs.


----------



## Corso312 (May 7, 2016)

Grojoe90 said:


> Cincinnati will win SB 51.
> 
> Remember I said this







Marv Lewis will never win a super bowl..remember I said this.


----------



## electricslide (May 9, 2016)

Cincinnati wont make it out of their division this year remember I said this


----------



## Grojoe90 (May 13, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Marv Lewis will never win a super bowl..remember I said this.


 That's a little rough


----------



## Grojoe90 (May 13, 2016)

electricslide said:


> Cincinnati wont make it out of their division this year remember I said this


They upgraded from last year and had one of the best drafts I'm gonna have to disagree


----------



## electricslide (May 13, 2016)

The ravens and Steelers are also upgrading . Ravens will be back to their normal selves this year . Steelers will prolly be pretty good as well. It will be a dog fight for that division but ravens and Steelers will take the two playoff spots


----------



## Grojoe90 (May 13, 2016)

electricslide said:


> The ravens and Steelers are also upgrading . Ravens will be back to their normal selves this year . Steelers will prolly be pretty good as well. It will be a dog fight for that division but ravens and Steelers will take the two playoff spots


Ravens over cincy? Idk about that. Cincy has good players in every single position. No gaps at all, if they can stay healthy they will definitely win the playoffs


----------



## Corso312 (May 13, 2016)

Grojoe90 said:


> That's a little rough




Dude is a lousy coach, must have pictures of ownership in compromising positions to have kept his job this long.


----------



## Grojoe90 (May 13, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Dude is a lousy coach, must have pictures of ownership in compromising positions to have kept his job this long.


Woah now, he may not have won a playoff yet but look at how bad cincy was the year before he came in, turned cincy into a top 5 NFL team


----------



## bertaluchi (May 27, 2016)

I think that Andy Dalton will be back-up QB by half way point. The dude just dosen't have that winning spirit. I saw it in his appearances last year. Sometimes he is ok but I don't see him being a long term QB. I'm not a believer yet. And no way are they going to get through Pittsburgh. That team has been on an offensive tear the past couple years with Antonio Brown and LeVion Bell. Big Ben at QB. And the D is getting younger and better. I wouldn't put my money on any other team in the AFC North but Pittsburgh. Sorry if you are from Cincy but @Corso312 is right, Marv Lewis is not a good coach. He is no Belichick, hell I don't even think he is as good of a coach as Rex Ryan. Cincy is just another bunch of busters from Ohio. Not as bad as Cleveland but you won't win a playoff game anytime soon.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 19, 2016)

...i don't belong here..

*escapes..


----------



## KryptoBud (Jun 21, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Marv Lewis will never win a super bowl..remember I said this.


Has he won a playoff game yet?


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 21, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Has he won a playoff game yet?





0-8 I believe


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Aug 3, 2016)

Russell Wilson #3

Remember I said this


----------



## Grojoe90 (Aug 3, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> 0-8 I believe


Try again


----------



## Grojoe90 (Aug 3, 2016)

bertaluchi said:


> I think that Andy Dalton will be back-up QB by half way point. The dude just dosen't have that winning spirit. I saw it in his appearances last year. Sometimes he is ok but I don't see him being a long term QB. I'm not a believer yet. And no way are they going to get through Pittsburgh. That team has been on an offensive tear the past couple years with Antonio Brown and LeVion Bell. Big Ben at QB. And the D is getting younger and better. I wouldn't put my money on any other team in the AFC North but Pittsburgh. Sorry if you are from Cincy but @Corso312 is right, Marv Lewis is not a good coach. He is no Belichick, hell I don't even think he is as good of a coach as Rex Ryan. Cincy is just another bunch of busters from Ohio. Not as bad as Cleveland but you won't win a playoff game anytime soon.


You are definitely a steelers fan because what you just said is only something a ignorant Pitt fan would say. Dalton completely out played Ben last season led his team 10-2 & out with an injury during playoffs.. He progresses every year and now he finally has all the tools he needs. Pitts defense is not getting any better.... Leveon bell suspended 4 games and Martavis Bryant the whole season?, also their projected starter CB Senquez G. Is out for most of the season now ... Huge blow to their already weak secondary, they have the worst cap space of any NFL team and can't pay anyone anything, and serious question, what happens to the almighty steelers when Ben Roethlesberger retires in 2-3 years? lol. Your out of your damn mind. Cincy is predicted to do terrible every year yet they still post a winning record. Injuries have plagued them in the playoffs the past 3 seasons. To say Dalton will be backup is insane.... He was a top 3 QB last season and nobody can even argue that. All he needs is a fully healthy team and he will thrive in playoffs.


----------



## Grojoe90 (Aug 3, 2016)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> Russell Wilson #3
> 
> Remember I said this


Can't really argue that. Dude is a beast


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Aug 4, 2016)

Grojoe90 said:


> He was a top 3 QB last season and nobody can even argue that.


I don't think a top 3 maybe 4th or 5th behind Carson Palmer Russell Wilson, and Cam Newton


----------



## Grojoe90 (Aug 5, 2016)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> I don't think a top 3 maybe 4th or 5th behind Carson Palmer Russell Wilson, and Cam Newton


It's hard to decide where to put AD. If you're going strictly by numbers then he was too 3 maybe top 4. But either way, he's definitely not the same QB he was years ago. But we'll never know until he plays another playoff game


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Aug 5, 2016)

Yup exactly. I'm always surprised how good they are though after their off season reviews it's kinda funny


----------



## bertaluchi (Aug 7, 2016)

Grojoe90 said:


> You are definitely a steelers fan because what you just said is only something a ignorant Pitt fan would say. Dalton completely out played Ben last season led his team 10-2 & out with an injury during playoffs.. He progresses every year and now he finally has all the tools he needs. Pitts defense is not getting any better.... Leveon bell suspended 4 games and Martavis Bryant the whole season?, also their projected starter CB Senquez G. Is out for most of the season now ... Huge blow to their already weak secondary, they have the worst cap space of any NFL team and can't pay anyone anything, and serious question, what happens to the almighty steelers when Ben Roethlesberger retires in 2-3 years? lol. Your out of your damn mind. Cincy is predicted to do terrible every year yet they still post a winning record. Injuries have plagued them in the playoffs the past 3 seasons. To say Dalton will be backup is insane.... He was a top 3 QB last season and nobody can even argue that. All he needs is a fully healthy team and he will thrive in playoffs.


How many rings do you have? Exactly. Stairway to Seven. Go Steelers!


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 26, 2016)

Grojoe90 said:


> It's hard to decide where to put AD. If you're going strictly by numbers then he was too 3 maybe top 4. But either way, he's definitely not the same QB he was years ago. But we'll never know until he plays another playoff game






Lol...no way is Andy top 3 or 4, not at anytime in his career.


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 26, 2016)

Grojoe90 said:


> Try again






0-7 


0-8 in 5 months


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 14, 2016)

Grojoe90 said:


> Cincinnati will win SB 51.
> 
> Remember I said this







Bump


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 14, 2016)

KC vs Seattle in SB 51


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Nov 15, 2016)

Yeah sounds right, cause I doubt the cowboys are going far in the playoffs. But the Pats are still there, can never count them out.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 15, 2016)

After watching the last 5 minutes of Sunday's Broncos-Saints game, I'm gonna say the Donkeys will definitely make it to the Super Bowl. They might lose, but they're on their way.


----------



## electricslide (Nov 15, 2016)

Grojoe90 said:


> Cincinnati will win SB 51.
> 
> Remember I said this


Looks like Yal will be lucky to even make the playoffs this year, like I said before the season baltimore and Pittsburgh are taking 1 n 2 in that division


----------



## RickyBobby26 (Nov 16, 2016)

Grojoe90 said:


> Cincinnati will win SB 51.
> 
> Remember I said this


The New England Patriots will win the Super Bowl this season.


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 16, 2016)

RickyBobby26 said:


> The New England Patriots will win the Super Bowl this season.


Not with the defense the way it is now, they can't stop a nose bleed.


----------



## RickyBobby26 (Nov 16, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Not with the defense the way it is now, they can't stop a nose bleed.


The Hoodie will figure out a way. I hope.


----------



## electricslide (Nov 17, 2016)

The Patriots will try to cheat their way into the super bowl, but will fail much like killary


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 17, 2016)

electricslide said:


> The Patriots will try to cheat their way into the super bowl, but will fail much like killary


Pat's better pick up the pace with cheating, teams like baltimore, pittsburgh, ny jets, denver, and indy are killing them in that category.


----------



## electricslide (Nov 17, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Pat's better pick up the pace with cheating, teams like baltimore, pittsburgh, ny jets, denver, and indy are killing them in that category.


 what exactly were the Ravens caught doing that's considered cheating, I don't believe it was deflating footballs or having illegal film...cough cough Brady cough cough lol


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 17, 2016)

electricslide said:


> what exactly were the Ravens caught doing that's considered cheating, I don't believe it was deflating footballs or having illegal film...cough cough Brady cough cough lol


here's a list for every team in the NFL. Filming wasn't illegal it's where they were filming from. I'm sure all that shit still goes on today ever notice play callers covering their mouths when they're talking into the headset?
*http://YourTeamCheats.com/BAL*


----------



## electricslide (Nov 18, 2016)

Because a few players used peds doesn't mean the team cheats... if you notice those players which there have been 5 over the last 10 years were cut immediatly, that's alot different then inflating footballs during a game. Just saying


----------



## electricslide (Nov 18, 2016)

And have you even red the Baltimore "cheats" that's absolutely ridiculous and not cheats in anyway compare to the patriots


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 19, 2016)

electricslide said:


> Because a few players used peds doesn't mean the team cheats... if you notice those players which there have been 5 over the last 10 years were cut immediatly, that's alot different then inflating footballs during a game. Just saying


ped's aren't cheating? why suspend and fine em? what about the shit the coach was fined 500,000 and a draft pick taken away this year. Your hypocrite is showing


----------



## electricslide (Nov 19, 2016)

That player was suspended and traded . You cannot call a team cheaters, for one individual using peds, who was suspended and traded, that player did not give any unfair advantage to the team. Compare that to deflating footballs so that a so called hall of famer can throw the ball better all game in his favor illegally change and have an effect on the game being played.. as far as the coach fined this year. Get your facts right, ravens did NOT lose a draft pick they lost one week of otas and the coach was fined. And that was because they practiced WITH FUCKING PADS ON in the off season.. so if that's what you call cheating your completely ignorant and I'll no longer waste my time with you I cannot dumb it down for you any more than that if you cannot understand the difference well I'm just not gonna waste anymore time with stupidity.


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 20, 2016)

electricslide said:


> That player was suspended and traded . You cannot call a team cheaters, for one individual using peds, who was suspended and traded, that player did not give any unfair advantage to the team. Compare that to deflating footballs so that a so called hall of famer can throw the ball better all game in his favor illegally change and have an effect on the game being played.. as far as the coach fined this year. Get your facts right, ravens did NOT lose a draft pick they lost one week of otas and the coach was fined. And that was because they practiced WITH FUCKING PADS ON in the off season.. so if that's what you call cheating your completely ignorant and I'll no longer waste my time with you I cannot dumb it down for you any more than that if you cannot understand the difference well I'm just not gonna waste anymore time with stupidity.


What do think only some rules apply. Let me dumb it down for you they got fined because it's breaking the rules which is cheating. let the butt hurt flow, no need to call names. Does antler spray count as cheating? Only if other teams do it not yours i guess. You're right they didn't lose a pick the seahawks did for doing the same thing 600.000 fine and a draft pick, steep price for doing nothing wrong. According to scientists, engineers. and mathematicians brady didn't cheat either. Read this about deflated balls and how much the nfl fucked up. 
*The Wells Report in Context*


----------



## electricslide (Nov 20, 2016)

As I said I'm done with your ignorance, apparently you have a hard time reading


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 23, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> What do think only some rules apply. Let me dumb it down for you they got fined because it's breaking the rules which is cheating. let the butt hurt flow, no need to call names. Does antler spray count as cheating? Only if other teams do it not yours i guess. You're right they didn't lose a pick the seahawks did for doing the same thing 600.000 fine and a draft pick, steep price for doing nothing wrong. According to scientists, engineers. and mathematicians brady didn't cheat either. Read this about deflated balls and how much the nfl fucked up.
> *The Wells Report in Context*


Damn near every QB in the league agreed that a deflated ball in the freezing cold would definitely be a benefit.. I'll believe them over engineers and scientists when it comes to a football, but hey whatever it takes I suppose. And for Brady to say he didn't notice a difference in the fb, he said that to Pats fans cuz the rest of the world knows better..


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 23, 2016)

jerryb73 said:


> Damn near every QB in the league agreed that a deflated ball in the freezing cold would definitely be a benefit.. I'll believe them over engineers and scientists when it comes to a football, but hey whatever it takes I suppose. And for Brady to say he didn't notice a difference in the fb, he said that to Pats fans cuz the rest of the world knows better..


How would they know if it was a benefit if they never did it? Do you think the official that spots the ball every snap for both teams should've noticed such a huge difference? Here's the vikings and carolina caught on video. starts 2:40. This was after deflate gate.
The footage shown on NFL Network is from the Vikings' sideline


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 23, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> How would they know if it was a benefit if they never did it? Do you think the official that spots the ball every snap for both teams should've noticed such a huge difference? Here's the vikings and carolina caught on video. starts 2:40. This was after deflate gate.
> The footage shown on NFL Network is from the Vikings' sideline


Guess I should have said that Brady knew the balls were softer and not "benefit" but if u have ever tried to throw or catch a frozen ball then you could see the "benefit". Either way what's done is done. All I'm saying is for Brady to say he couldn't tell a difference in a ball he has been throwing for 20yrs or so seems far fetched to me.. Makes him seem less a QB to me, not very perceptive or he wants us to think he isn't. And I won't even start in on belechek.. Brady distroyed his phone why? Cuz that's what everyone does when they get a new phone. Lmao!!


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 23, 2016)

jerryb73 said:


> Guess I should have said that Brady knew the balls were softer and not "benefit" but if u have ever tried to throw or catch a frozen ball then you could see the "benefit". Either way what's done is done. All I'm saying is for Brady to say he couldn't tell a difference in a ball he has been throwing for 20yrs or so seems far fetched to me.. Makes him seem less a QB to me, not very perceptive or he wants us to think he isn't. And I won't even start in on belechek.. Brady distroyed his phone why? Cuz that's what everyone does when they get a new phone. Lmao!!


Far fetched i agree. I'm sure they were deflated too. Rules apply to everyone though, not just the patriots. I posted a video with teams changing air pressure in the football, that doesn't matter? Baltimore and Seattle were fined and Seattle lost a draft pick because it's the second time getting caught. A equipment violation just like the patriots had, didn't see it on the news i bet did you. As far the cell phone i'd agree he did it on purpose too. It's not something you or I would ever have to consider doing. He's a public figure people love to hate married to the biggest supermodel in the world. Also they had the phones from the ball guys already. I love it I hope more shit comes out it seems to make him better. Now be honest who's your team?

One more thing google tom bradys leaked email. Personal emails released or leaked by the NFL during deflategate


----------



## electricslide (Nov 24, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Far fetched i agree. I'm sure they were deflated too. Rules apply to everyone though, not just the patriots. I posted a video with teams changing air pressure in the football, that doesn't matter? Baltimore and Seattle were fined and Seattle lost a draft pick because it's the second time getting caught. A equipment violation just like the patriots had, didn't see it on the news i bet did you. As far the cell phone i'd agree he did it on purpose too. It's not something you or I would ever have to consider doing. He's a public figure people love to hate married to the biggest supermodel in the world. Also they had the phones from the ball guys already. I love it I hope more shit comes out it seems to make him better. Now be honest who's your team?
> 
> One more thing google tom bradys leaked email. Personal emails released or leaked by the NFL during deflategate


Again your an idiot . It wasn't an equipment malfunction , they practiced with pads on before they wer3 supposed to. Again that's alot different then cheating in the middle of a game. Stop trying to put that on the same level as Brady cheating


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 24, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Far fetched i agree. I'm sure they were deflated too. Rules apply to everyone though, not just the patriots. I posted a video with teams changing air pressure in the football, that doesn't matter? Baltimore and Seattle were fined and Seattle lost a draft pick because it's the second time getting caught. A equipment violation just like the patriots had, didn't see it on the news i bet did you. As far the cell phone i'd agree he did it on purpose too. It's not something you or I would ever have to consider doing. He's a public figure people love to hate married to the biggest supermodel in the world. Also they had the phones from the ball guys already. I love it I hope more shit comes out it seems to make him better. Now be honest who's your team?
> 
> One more thing google tom bradys leaked email. Personal emails released or leaked by the NFL during deflategate


Die hard COLTS fan  that being said I'm a football fan and I know football so as far as that game goes the PATS were gonna win regardless if they were throwing bricks, that's where my problem comes in. They are already at the top every year and prolly gonna win most weeks so why cheat? Business as usual, that's why they are in the news. Without any other evidence Destroying his phone was an admission of guilt. If he had nothing on his phone about "deflate gate" and that could have squashed the whole thing then why not show it? We are the patriots we do what we want? Hell if the ball was to hard for their sensitive lil fingers maybe it was hard for the colts too so why not propose that both teams use the same ball? Because then it might be a closer game and people will see us as "average"We are Americas team ( not cowboys) we must be great.. Smh fucking Patriots
Anyway, I love talking fb especially to Pats fans, they are loyal and will look past what is right in front of them. Brady could have said "yeah I did it" and somehow the fans still wouldn't see it.


----------



## electricslide (Nov 24, 2016)

jerryb73 said:


> Die hard COLTS fan  that being said I'm a football fan and I know football so as far as that game goes the PATS were gonna win regardless if they were throwing bricks, that's where my problem comes in. They are already at the top every year and prolly gonna win most weeks so why cheat? Business as usual, that's why they are in the news. Without any other evidence Destroying his phone was an admission of guilt. If he had nothing on his phone about "deflate gate" and that could have squashed the whole thing then why not show it? We are the patriots we do what we want? Hell if the ball was to hard for their sensitive lil fingers maybe it was hard for the colts too so why not propose that both teams use the same ball? Because then it might be a closer game and people will see us as "average"We are Americas team ( not cowboys) we must be great.. Smh fucking Patriots
> Anyway, I love talking fb especially to Pats fans, they are loyal and will look past what is right in front of them. Brady could have said "yeah I did it" and somehow the fans still wouldn't see it.


I don't think you coulda said it any better.. I'm a die hard ravens fan. I'm also first to admit when the organization fucks up and when we are wrong.

We broke the rules for holding a practice using pads. How can that be considered cheating or be even remotely compared to tom brady and the patriots. They arnt comparable in any way lol. 

Silly patriots fans smh


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 24, 2016)

How did I know? First ES taking steroids and equipment violations like extra padded practices is AGAINST THE RULES. If you're gonna argue rules, learn them. Both the patriots and ravens violations were both equipment violations. What you think about severity of the violations doesn't mean shit. Extra padded practice or an under inflated ball for half a game are both violate the rules. Get over it. Ravens fans cheer and idolize ray lewis. A guy more likely than not to be responsible for a double murder silly ravens fans.

jerryb73 The rules apply to all 32 teams. Whether the team is 16-0 or 0-16. I linked a video from the NFL where two teams are on video heating balls which changes air pressure. Wheres the outrage? You must know that 3 of 4 colts balls tested were below the 12.5 minimum. Those balls were tested last, after being indoors nice and warm for 10 plus minutes. Look at video linked earlier, warm air pressure go's up. Of course no one knows what any of the balls started at, it wasn't recorded. There's plenty of shit the colts have been accused of like pumping crowd noise into a dome (like atlanta was fined and lost a pick for, but thats not cheating either) or throwing away a season "suck for luck" to get the #1 pick.

Like i said, I have no doubt the balls were deflated. I don't think it's a huge deal or difference maker. Neither does anyone else until it's the patriots. I'd bet you, me, or anyone else in this thread had any idea a rule like this even existed until deflategate. I posted video of other teams doing it on national tv after deflategate, it's never mentioned. If your teams good it's cheating if not ahhh fuck it. I think it stems from teams and fans getting their sensitive lil bum bums kicked the last decade and a half. 
Anyways, Happy Thanksgiving gentlemen I'm gonna finish watching Pittsburgh spank Indy.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 25, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> How did I know? First ES taking steroids and equipment violations like extra padded practices is AGAINST THE RULES. If you're gonna argue rules, learn them. Both the patriots and ravens violations were both equipment violations. What you think about severity of the violations doesn't mean shit. Extra padded practice or an under inflated ball for half a game are both violate the rules. Get over it. Ravens fans cheer and idolize ray lewis. A guy more likely than not to be responsible for a double murder silly ravens fans.
> 
> jerryb73 The rules apply to all 32 teams. Whether the team is 16-0 or 0-16. I linked a video from the NFL where two teams are on video heating balls which changes air pressure. Wheres the outrage? You must know that 3 of 4 colts balls tested were below the 12.5 minimum. Those balls were tested last, after being indoors nice and warm for 10 plus minutes. Look at video linked earlier, warm air pressure go's up. Of course no one knows what any of the balls started at, it wasn't recorded. There's plenty of shit the colts have been accused of like pumping crowd noise into a dome (like atlanta was fined and lost a pick for, but thats not cheating either) or throwing away a season "suck for luck" to get the #1 pick.
> 
> ...


Spank indeed, bad football and play calling by the colts. Dropped passes and 2 failed attempts from the goal line, hard enough with luck out, can't play like that..


----------



## KryptoBud (Nov 25, 2016)

jerryb73 said:


> Spank indeed, bad football and play calling by the colts. Dropped passes and 2 failed attempts from the goal line, hard enough with luck out, can't play like that..


Maybe they need to find a new head coach, before Luck gets killed.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 26, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Maybe they need to find a new head coach, before Luck gets killed.


Maybe, but I also feel Irsay has to much say when it comes to drafting players, he always wants "skill" players and never considers the the guys up front or defense much. Our entire o line are rookies, so they did draft a few lineman but maybe should have went after a solid free agent or 2. Some experience would be nice. Idk man something has to change.


----------



## KryptoBud (Dec 12, 2016)

Steeler's caught with deflated footballs, no penalty, no fine, no suspensions, nothing, it's not even mentioned. Pot meet kettle.
*The Giants told the NFL that the Steelers deflated footballs in Week 13 ...*

*Deflategate 2? Fans are convinced Seahawks kickers used under ...*
Same shit with Seattle a month ago.


----------



## electricslide (Dec 12, 2016)

If they did in fact deflate footballs they should also be punished


----------

